# Shhh, it's a secret



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

So, what's your guiltiest, darkest, most hush hush secret? Mine, is that when I buy my son a toy, I really buy it because I want to play with it:blush: Also, I collect Hello Kitty like a liddo bitch!!!:really sad: So, got the testicular fortitude to post yours?


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

I sing along to Miley Cyrus.


----------



## DemonsDanceAlone (Oct 13, 2010)

I've never done anything sexual with anybody.

I collect Transformers action figures.

>___>


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Miley Cyrus? Yeah, i've had my Party in the U.S.A. sing a longs. Never anything sexual? really? Kudos for that. I am a perv. I need the nasty mc.funtime


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I sing along to Miley Cyrus.



Fuck paco, really? Miley Cyrus the climb!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd like to reiterate that I still hate Miley Cyrus, her godawful voice, and lack of talent.

Why does she have to have all of the catchy songs...


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

I sing Bieber too


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'd like to reiterate that I still hate Miley Cyrus, her godawful voice, and lack of talent.
> 
> Why does she have to have all of the catchy songs...



Requesting youtube video.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 13, 2010)

My dark secret? I'm totally a dominatrix. 

Oh, and I find it nearly impossible to seriously crush on someone if they don't have any form of a musical talent. I'm totally a groupie type, though not a starfucker. 

Oh. And I sleep with a night light. I'm so goddamn clumsy that I could get seriously injured without one, which has been proven, so I have a nightlight. My only fear of the dark involves the high chance of sharp objects being strangely attracted to me.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I hate bees. A lot. 

Also, despite all of my dominatrixy talk, I'm still a bonafide virgin-and I intend to be that way until the night I'm married. :doh:


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> I'm still a bonafide virgin-and I intend to be that way until the night I'm married. :doh:



*raises hand*...that's been the ultimate plan with me too. I waver in my mindset, but that's only natural. 

Other than that...yeah, cuz I'm gonna admit my deep dark secret on a message board. Sorry dude, but anything you'll admit on a message board isn't REALLY that deep and dark a secret.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

I want to feel the the thrill of taking a life with my own teeth


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 13, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Well, I hate bees. A lot.
> 
> Also, despite all of my dominatrixy talk, I'm still a bonafide virgin-and I intend to be that way until the night I'm married. :doh:




not to belittle your religious beliefs but there are serious practical applications for premarital sex; first and foremost being compatibility. sexual compatibility is huge! you have to make sure that you and your partner have the same tastes/interests sexually or can at least learn to share them or your heading down a road of disappointment. and then there's physical compatible to consider, ya know what i'm saying 

while premarital sex is a sin it's also a forgivable sin and i'd go so far as to say that in god's eyes it's probably less of a sin than divorce is. 

an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure IMHO...

or maybe i'm just trying to corrupt your pure soul. ya know, whatever


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 13, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> *raises hand*...that's been the ultimate plan with me too. I waver in my mindset, but that's only natural.
> 
> Other than that...yeah, cuz I'm gonna admit my deep dark secret on a message board. Sorry dude, but anything you'll admit on a message board isn't REALLY that deep and dark a secret.



Good to see I'm not the only one.

Oh and btw, THIS! ^^ I rather not share a deep and dark secret online (outside of the virgin thing just so you guys are all aware), since I've had some situations on other forums in the past. :/


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I'd like to reiterate that I still hate Miley Cyrus, her godawful voice, and lack of talent.
> 
> Why does she have to have all of the catchy songs...



I think Miley needs someone to take a dump on her face and bring her down a couple notches. xP


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 13, 2010)

But as for secrets.... I don't have any.

I'm so brutally honest about everything that I make others uncomfortable sometimes. 

I guess the one weird thing that people online don't know is that I've been sleeping next to a shirt-stuffed-with-pillows for the past 11 years. And oh yeah, it's a 6XL shirt and I have over 7 pillows stuffed in there.... Mmmm... Jiminy.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 13, 2010)

sometimes late at night I cry....just a little....


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> But as for secrets.... I don't have any.
> 
> I'm so brutally honest about everything that I make others uncomfortable sometimes.
> 
> I guess the one weird thing that people online don't know is that I've been sleeping next to a shirt-stuffed-with-pillows for the past 11 years. And oh yeah, it's a 6XL shirt and I have over 7 pillows stuffed in there.... Mmmm... Jiminy.



I sleep with a 3' stuffed piggy named Lindsey Loham


----------



## Amandy (Oct 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> not to belittle your religious beliefs but there are serious practical applications for premarital sex; first and foremost being compatibility. sexual compatibility is huge! you have to make sure that you and your partner have the same tastes/interests sexually or can at least learn to share them or your heading down a road of disappointment. and then there's physical compatible to consider, ya know what i'm saying
> 
> while premarital sex is a sin it's also a forgivable sin and i'd go so far as to say that in god's eyes it's probably less of a sin than divorce is.
> 
> an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure IMHO...



So what you're saying is that a girl's gotta fuck a lot of frogs before she finds her handsome pr... wait... I wonder where frog fucking falls on your interestingly interpretive sin scale?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

Amandy said:


> So what you're saying is that a girl's gotta fuck a lot of frogs before she finds her handsome pr... wait... I wonder where frog fucking falls on your interestingly interpretive sin scale?



Miss piggy's going to hell.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 13, 2010)

DemonsDanceAlone said:


> I've never done anything sexual with anybody.
> 
> I collect Transformers action figures.
> 
> >___>




I have a thing for virginal 19 year olds with cute bellies and long hair. 

I am a bad, bad man.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 13, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I have a thing for virginal 19 year olds with cute bellies and long hair.
> 
> I am a bad, bad man.



How about virginal 22 year olds with big bellies and long hair?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Does watching Border Wars and getting happy every time they make a big human smuggling bust make me racist against my own brown people?


----------



## GentleSavage (Oct 13, 2010)

I still sleep with the blanket I was wrapped in as a child. It's the only thing I own that I know my mom touched and held. 21 years worth of nights, and I've slept only a handful of them without my blankey.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

GentleSavage said:


> I still sleep with the blanket I was wrapped in as a child. It's the only thing I own that I know my mom touched and held. 21 years worth of nights, and I've slept only a handful of them without my blankey.



You do wash it, right?


----------



## Dromond (Oct 13, 2010)

It's not guilty, hush hush, dark, or even that much of a secret, but I'm addicted to 80's glam rock and hair metal.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Dromond said:


> It's not guilty, hush hush, dark, or even that much of a secret, but I'm addicted to 80's glam rock and hair metal.



LOL!!! Patience by Guns and Roses... such a jaw dropping song


----------



## GentleSavage (Oct 13, 2010)

Nope. It still has that new baby smell from all those years ago 

Freud would have a field day with me, honestly.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 13, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> LOL!!! Patience by Guns and Roses... such a jaw dropping song



My fave is "November Rain." But for anthemic songs, I'd pick "You Could Be Mine." Probably because the song was in Terminator 2. heh


----------



## GentleSavage (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You do wash it, right?



Nope. It still has that new baby smell from all those years ago 

Freud would have a field day with me, honestly.




Sorry for the double post. Epic comment fail. I just finished writing a paper so forgive me. 


Please...


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

Dromond said:


> My fave is "November Rain." But for anthemic songs, I'd pick "You Could Be Mine." Probably because the song was in Terminator 2. heh



LOL. I love November Rain. But that is like a given. I just love the lyrics of Patience.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't think of a secret. I will have to think on this. Surely I have a deep, dark secret? Everyone has to have one, right?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 13, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I can't think of a secret. I will have to think on this. Surely I have a deep, dark secret? Everyone has to have one, right?



If it takes thinking then I hope it is a good one


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 13, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> not to belittle your religious beliefs but there are serious practical applications for premarital sex; first and foremost being compatibility. sexual compatibility is huge! you have to make sure that you and your partner have the same tastes/interests sexually or can at least learn to share them or your heading down a road of disappointment. and then there's physical compatible to consider, ya know what i'm saying
> 
> while premarital sex is a sin it's also a forgivable sin and i'd go so far as to say that in god's eyes it's probably less of a sin than divorce is.
> 
> ...



*aneurysm* :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

My secret...my secret....okay...here goes:

I'm an evil mastermind but I'm also a ninja so I'm so subtle none of you know when I've used you for nefarious means AND stolen all your bananas.


----------



## djudex (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm a llama trapped in the body of an ogre.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> My secret...my secret....okay...here goes:
> 
> I'm an evil mastermind but I'm also a ninja so I'm so subtle none of you know when I've used you for nefarious means AND stolen all your bananas.



I needed that potassium...


----------



## Dromond (Oct 14, 2010)

First she loots cookie jars, now she steals bananas. She's a food thief!


----------



## Esther (Oct 14, 2010)

djudex said:


> I'm a llama trapped in the body of an ogre.



Hot. 



That reminds me of a weird little secret... I think I was a deer in a past life.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh Bambi, I knew I recognized you. It's me, Chunks. The unknown but still as adorable wild hog from the forest


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 14, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I can't think of a secret. I will have to think on this. Surely I have a deep, dark secret? Everyone has to have one, right?



I like my mind. It's dirty. It went to a dirty place after reading this comment.

So, pardon my Beevis impersonation, but "heh heh, you said deep, and dark, heh heh."


----------



## Esther (Oct 14, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Oh Bambi, I knew I recognized you. It's me, Chunks. The unknown but still as adorable wild hog from the forest



Hahahaha. I just thought of the Goonies.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hahahaha. I just thought of the Goonies.



LMAO!!! So did I. "!HEEEEEY YOUUUUU GUUUUUYS!"


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

Dromond said:


> First she loots cookie jars, now she steals bananas. She's a food thief!


Yes but I steal from the rich to feed to the poor. Anyone hungry?

See, I'm such a fast ninja fatty that I fed you a banana and you didn't even know it.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes but I steal from the rich to feed to the poor. Anyone hungry?
> 
> See, I'm such a fast ninja fatty that I fed you a banana and you didn't even know it.



It was one of those browning bananas, wasn't it Robinisha hood, WASN'T IT!?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> It was one of those browning bananas, wasn't it Robinisha hood, WASN'T IT!?


Nope.....I made a big batch of amarillos.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Nope.....I made a big batch of amarillos.



I want in on this fest


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes but I steal from the rich to feed to the poor. Anyone hungry?
> 
> See, I'm such a fast ninja fatty that I fed you a banana and you didn't even know it.



I'm a broke-ass college student! Feed me!


----------



## Zowie (Oct 14, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I'm a broke-ass college student! Feed me!



I realized that I've had no protein in 5 days now. I miss steak.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I realized that I've had no protein in 5 days now. I miss steak.



Same. I manage cafeteria burger-esque things sometimes. Happily, my meal plan covers an all-you-can-eat cafeteria. Bad news? It's cafeteria food.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 14, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Same. I manage cafeteria burger-esque things sometimes. Happily, my meal plan covers an all-you-can-eat cafeteria. Bad news? It's cafeteria food.



Hahaha, but at least you don't have to cook it.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 14, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, but at least you don't have to cook it.



I wish I could. I would make it delicious.


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 14, 2010)

I've made out with an equal number of men and women.


----------



## Goreki (Oct 14, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I've made out with an equal number of men and women.








Because I can't rep you


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 14, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I've made out with an equal number of men and women.



Out of fun or due to the love of both innie and outtie?


----------



## Venom (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a box of burnt barbies in my closet. I can't seem to get rid of them even though it smells funny.


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 14, 2010)

Venom, I totally understand. It's like popcorn. Sometimes it just gets a bit too burnt and unappealing to eat, but you don't really want to get rid of it, so you just avoid it.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Venom said:


> I have a box of burnt barbies in my closet. I can't seem to get rid of them even though it smells funny.





WillSpark said:


> Venom, I totally understand. It's like popcorn. Sometimes it just gets a bit too burnt and unappealing to eat, but you don't really want to get rid of it, so you just avoid it.



Febreeze that shit.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

Venom said:


> I have a box of burnt barbies in my closet. I can't seem to get rid of them even though it smells funny.



I thought it said babies, so I almost gave you an internet high five.

I guess I could give you one anyway... 

*HIGH FIVE*


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I thought it said babies, so I almost gave you an internet high five.
> 
> I guess I could give you one anyway...
> 
> *HIGH FIVE*



Oh my, I didn't realize it was Barbies until you posted, Paquito.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

I used to make mini nooses and hanged all my Barbies from my brothers' basketball net.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I used to make mini nooses and hanged all my Barbies from my brothers' basketball net.



That could be problematic. Especially if you owned any dolls of Barbie's friends.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> That could be problematic. Especially if you owned any dolls of Barbie's friends.


I also painted fangs on all of them during my vampire phase and for a while they were all pregnant and in imminent labor. I was a .......precocious child.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

I used to use my cousin's Barbies/stuffed animals for murder mysteries. Elaborate death scenes, catfights, and so on.

I watched a lot of horror movies as a kid.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

I am not the least bit surprised you played with Barbies.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 14, 2010)

Ditto CP.

I played with Lego and Playmobil. 

None of this queer Barbie stuff.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I am not the least bit surprised you played with Barbies.



I'm ok with this.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 15, 2010)

I like Jersey Shore


----------



## Zowie (Oct 15, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Ditto CP.
> 
> I played with Lego and Playmobil.
> 
> None of this queer Barbie stuff.



Ditto this. K'nex practically raised me.

And I dyed my one barbie's hair black and cut it really short.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 15, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Ditto this. K'nex practically raised me.
> 
> And I dyed my one barbie's hair black and cut it really short.



see now i had construx until my little brother choked on one of the blue connector pieces and my mom threw them all out. that little fucker ruined all of my fun!


----------

